# Recherche développeurs Java pour projet open-source



## polopo43 (19 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Nous recherchons des développeurs java pour un projet open-source de logiciel de gestion de cabinet médical suisse. Si cela vous intéresse, vous trouverez toutes les informations nécessaires sur http://www.medclipse.ch. Le projet est open-source et pour l'instant aucune rémunération n'est malheureusement prévue.

Avez des suggestions où je pourrais recruter des développeurs ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## GrandGibus (22 Septembre 2005)

Votre projet semble interessant. 

Question par pure curiosité: les captures d'écrans ont été réellement faite à partir de SWT ?

J'ai pour ma part ouvert un projet similaire sous SourceForge: Medic. 

Il y a quelques similitudes, on dirait qu'il ne manquerait _que_ la gestion patient. 


Bonne continuation pour cette belle initiative.


----------



## polopo43 (23 Septembre 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Question par pure curiosité: les captures d'écrans ont été réellement faite à partir de SWT ?



Non non Interface Builder Mac OS X, c'est juste des dessins...



> J'ai pour ma part ouvert un projet similaire sous SourceForge: Medic.
> Il y a quelques similitudes, on dirait qu'il ne manquerait _que_ la gestion patient.



Oui super comme application. C'est effectivement similaire au système des "attentes" de MedClipse. Vous ne voulez pas nous rejoindre ? Nous pourrions avoir besoin de votre expérience...


----------



## Ulyxes (23 Septembre 2005)

Je serais très partant mais à condition que ce soit rémunéré :  toute peine mérite salaire


----------



## Ptit-beignet (23 Septembre 2005)

Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> Je serais très partant mais à condition que ce soit rémunéré :  toute peine mérite salaire


Euh je pense pas trop que ca soit l'esprit du truc mais bon ... essaye toujours 
Moi j'ai plusieurs questions par simple curiosité car le site web ne m'a pas totalement convaincu 
Quelles sont les techno que vous utilisez ?
Y'a une phrase du site : "C'est également pourquoi MedClipse est caractérisé de "plugin" pour Eclipse. ". J'ai développé des plugin Eclipse et je ne comprends pas l'intérêt de faire de votre appli un plugin Eclipse. Je suppose que votre appli est plutot un client lourd nan ?
L'interface sera en SWT ?
Vous comptez utiliser quoi comme BDD ?
Malheureusement je peux pas vous aider dans ce projet maintenant, je démarre un nouveau boulot dans les prochains jours ... Donc peut etre apres qui sait ? 
A+
Vincent


----------



## GrandGibus (23 Septembre 2005)

polopo43>>
Pour ce qui est de la proposition de recrutement, je suis flaté, mais je la décline: j'aime beaucoup trop _le petit espace de liberté_ que m'offre ce projet. 

Néanmoins, certaines fonctionnalités citées dans MedEclipse seront peut-être un jour insérées dans Medic (fiche patient...). A voir en fonction des besoins . 



Petit-Beignet >>
Il y a bien un forum sur le site... mais l'accès aux ressources de développement est privé .
J'ai aussi du mal à voir le sens d'utiliser un plug-in Eclipse. SWT, certes, mais un plug-in :mouais:


----------



## molgow (23 Septembre 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aussi du mal à voir le sens d'utiliser un plug-in Eclipse. SWT, certes, mais un plug-in :mouais:



Dans la FAQ, il y a cette phrase :



			
				medclipse a dit:
			
		

> Eclipse permet un développement relativement rapide étant donné que l'on peut facilement réutiliser des fonctionnalités, incluses dans Eclipse, déjà programmées par d'autres.



Ça peut être intéressant de faire un plug-in pour Eclipse plutôt qu'une application standalone. Il existe de nombreux plugins pour Eclipse permettant de se simplifier la vie. Récemment, j'ai considéré l'option "plugin Eclipse" pour un projet car j'avais besoin d'un framework me permettant de dessiner facilement des graphes, et il existe un plug-in (GEF) pour ce faire. Finalement, j'ai opté pour une autre solution, mais elle aurait été tout à fait valable...

Maintenant, c'est vrai qu'il serait intéressant de savoir quelles fonctionnalités utiles ont fait de Medclipse un plugin Eclipse


----------



## Ptit-beignet (24 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut être intéressant de faire un plug-in pour Eclipse plutôt qu'une application standalone. Il existe de nombreux plugins pour Eclipse permettant de se simplifier la vie.


Cela signifie que les gens doivent installer Eclipse + MedClipse pour s'en servir. D'un point de vue utilisateur, je trouve ca tres lourd et de prime abord pas tres user friendly !


----------



## GrandGibus (24 Septembre 2005)

Sans parler du look SWT qui n'est pas très proche de mac OS (par rapport à Swing). 

Cependant, SWT apporte des plus indéniables dans certains secteurs ou pour certains composants graphiques. Et Swing non plus n'est pas exempt de tout reproche.

Ce n'est pas tant l'utilisation de SWT qui m'étonne mais bien celle d'un plug-in: surtout pour réaliser une application complète !

Finalement, Moglow, qu'as-tu choisis (par simple curiosité) ?


----------



## molgow (24 Septembre 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, Molgow, qu'as-tu choisis (par simple curiosité) ?



Finalement, j'avais utiliser une librairie basée sur Swing pour mon programme. C'est surtout la simplicité de la librairie qui m'avait fait choisir cette solution. Car j'étais dans un cas où un plug-in Eclipse pouvait se justifier : c'était un logiciel qui permettait d'utiliser facilement une librairie Java avec graphe, souris, interface. Et comme c'était quelque chose pour des utilisateurs avertis et très certainement programmeurs, utiliser Eclipse n'aurait pas été très contraignant je pense.

Voilà pour cette petite digression.


----------



## polopo43 (25 Septembre 2005)

*Ulyxes* 



> Je serais très partant mais à condition que ce soit rémunéré : toute peine mérite salaire



Malheureusement j'ai décidé de créer ce projet sur mon temps libre (déjà pas mal occupé) et je n'ai pas le moyen d'engager des informaticiens pour le réaliser.
Peut-être avec le temps aurons-nous assez de donations pour satisfaire nos développeurs sur le plan pécunier, mais ceci n'est bien évidemment pas une garantie.

*Ptit-beignet* 



> Quelles sont les techno que vous utilisez ?



En fait nous allons utiliser le Rich Client Plateform d'Eclipse.
Plus d'infos ici: http://eclipsewiki.editme.com/RichClientPlatform



> L'interface sera en SWT ?



Oui



> Vous comptez utiliser quoi comme BDD ?



MySQL



> Malheureusement je peux pas vous aider dans ce projet maintenant, je démarre un nouveau boulot dans les prochains jours ... Donc peut etre apres qui sait ?



Dommage, mais nous restons bien sûr ouvert à tout nouveau développeur même une fois le projet véritablement démarré. 
Donc A+ peut-être 



> Cela signifie que les gens doivent installer Eclipse + MedClipse pour s'en servir. D'un point de vue utilisateur, je trouve ca tres lourd et de prime abord pas tres user friendly



Ceci est faux. Eclipse permet d'exporter une application "standalone", relativement facilement, comportant tous les éléments nécessaires à la faire fonctionner (autres plugins utilisés etc...) hormis java qui doit être installé (ce qui ne pose pas de problèmes aux utilisateurs de Mac OS X). 
Je pensais exactement la même chose au début lorsque l'on m'a parlé d'eclipse et que MedClipse serait un "plugin d'Eclipse", mais un fois renseigné j'ai vu que j'avais tort...

*GrandGibus* 



> J'ai aussi du mal à voir le sens d'utiliser un plug-in Eclipse. SWT, certes, mais un plug-in



Hehe à nouveau, c'est exactement la réaction que j'ai eu au début. Mais cela provient d'une méconnaissance de la technologie. C.f le lien ci-dessus pour plus d'infos. Le seul défaut est que c'est pour l'instant assez mal documenté (je trouve), surtout pour le débutant. Cependant, un livre va bientôt sortir (en anglais) c.f: http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/ASIN/0321334612/javascomyou05-21/402-3402629-6229747

*molgow*



> Maintenant, c'est vrai qu'il serait intéressant de savoir quelles fonctionnalités utiles ont fait de Medclipse un plugin Eclipse



MedClipse n'existe pas encore, nous en sommes qu'à la conception initiale. Mais nous avons choisi ce moyen afin de pouvoir utiliser les éventuelles possibilités d'extensions fourni par cette plateforme et d'accélerer la production d'un logiciel fonctionnel (besoin que de peu de code pour afficher un menu, une fenêtre etc...).



> Et comme c'était quelque chose pour des utilisateurs avertis et très certainement programmeurs, utiliser Eclipse n'aurait pas été très contraignant je pense.



Encore une fois l'export d'une application "standalone double-clickable" est possible facilement.

Merci pour vos remarques et questions


----------

